# Kicker 08S15L74 T-TQWT Home Theater Sub



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Respect!


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

How much power are you giving it?

I've been thinking about downsizing my subs - they're just total overkill and it would be nice to have something that's smaller than a refrigerator.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas! It's running off a Yamaha HTS-5730 (140w per coil @ 4 ohms, http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000058460.pdf), enough to put cracks in multiple locations in the crib!

T-TQWT Double Fold Question - Page 7 - diyAudio


----------

